# EC Tubb dies



## Ian Whates (Sep 13, 2010)

This is just about to appear on the BSFA's website:

The BSFA are sad to note that author EC Tubb (Edward Charles Tubb) passed away in his sleep on Friday 10th September 2010. A member of the pre-war British Science Fiction Association, which also included Arthur C Clarke and John Beynon Harris (John Wyndham), Tubb’s first novel, _Saturn Patrol_, appeared in 1951. In total he was responsible for some 130 published novels and more than 230 short stories, and saw his work adapted both for the radio and TV. He will perhaps be best remembered for the epic _Dumarest_ saga, which eventually ran to 33 volumes. A new work, a major dystopian novel titled _To Dream Again_, was accepted for publication on the day he died and is due to appear in 2011.

Born on October 19th 1919, he married Iris Kathleen Smith in 1944 and is survived by their two daughters, Jennifer and Linda, as well as two granddaughters and several great grandchildren. Our condolences go to all his family.


----------



## chopper (Sep 13, 2010)

sad to hear.

i remember having some of his novelisations of Space 1999 as well. enjoyable.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 13, 2010)

One more from the great days...

I remember reading several of the _Dumarest_ books in the 70's - one day I'll have to collect the set.


----------



## iansales (Sep 13, 2010)

Very sad to hear that. The Dumarest books were seminal works for me, and are among my favourite sf series.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 13, 2010)

Bad news indeed.

What I can't remember is if I ever got to the last book in the Dumarest series.

I agree with Ian; seminal works.


----------



## iansales (Sep 13, 2010)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> Bad news indeed.
> 
> What I can't remember is if I ever got to the last book in the Dumarest series.



The last book was *Child of Earth*, published by Homeworld Press a couple of years ago. The one before that, *The Return*, was only published in English in 1997 by Gryphon Press.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for that Ian. 

It seems I have at least two that I haven't read. I have a vague memory of 23 in the back of my mind. I read his books when I was a student back in seventies. I don't recall seeing any in the shops for a long time (though I may have stopped looking).

Looks like a serious perusal of the internet is called for.


----------



## iansales (Sep 14, 2010)

There's 33 books, including those last two. The last one from a big commercial publisher was in the late 1980s.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn, another author I've yet to read passes! I've long been curious about Mr Tubb and tho I once had an anthology of short stories I never got round to reading it. I also had a strange novel but can't remember its title-something about a white mask or death?
Anyway RIP E. C. Tubb and condolensces to his family. Ad astra pax eterna!


----------



## dask (Sep 18, 2010)

Once again sf suffers an irreplaceable loss. E.C. Tubb will be missed.


----------



## anilbhavsar (Sep 20, 2010)

Ian Whates said:


> This is just about to appear on the BSFA's website:
> 
> The BSFA are sad to note that author EC Tubb (Edward Charles Tubb) passed away in his sleep on Friday 10th September 2010. A member of the pre-war British Science Fiction Association, which also included Arthur C Clarke and John Beynon Harris (John Wyndham), Tubb’s first novel, _Saturn Patrol_, appeared in 1951. In total he was responsible for some 130 published novels and more than 230 short stories, and saw his work adapted both for the radio and TV. He will perhaps be best remembered for the epic _Dumarest_ saga, which eventually ran to 33 volumes. A new work, a major dystopian novel titled _To Dream Again_, was accepted for publication on the day he died and is due to appear in 2011.
> 
> Born on October 19th 1919, he married Iris Kathleen Smith in 1944 and is survived by their two daughters, Jennifer and Linda, as well as two granddaughters and several great grandchildren. Our condolences go to all his family.


 
He is survived by Three Grandsons as well.


----------



## omegaprime56 (Sep 25, 2010)

For all those who may be interested I have all 33 books of the Dumarest saga in epub format.


----------

